
Major California housing bill from Sen. Scott Wiener put on hold until 2020 - libbyc
https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Major-California-housing-bill-from-Sen-Scott-13851194.php
======
jsnider3
This is unfortunate.

~~~
astazangasta
For Weiner's real estate buddies. Meanwhile, how about that Prop 13? When will
we "get serious" about that?

